# Pianist Club



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 11, 2009)

This is a club where people who play the piano, or indeed the keyboard, can join to talk about the pieces they may be learning to play, or the exams they may be doing.

*Rules (and indeed guidelines) of entrance*
- You must be able to play the piano or keyboard (by this I don't mean 'hey I can play happy birthday so therefore I can play piano')
- It is probable that there will be musical terms written on here. It is therefore a guideline that you know what musical terms mean, and know the notes on a keyboard. This is just a guidance though.

Another thing that might be useful for this is to film/record you playing the piano, and upload it. That way, we can hear and critique. *For this, YouTube is incredibly favoured*.

To join, just request, and state your experience with the instrument (like gradings you have done, gradings you are about to do). For example:

"Hi, I'm Lorem Ipsum and I wish to join the club. I've been playing piano since I was 4, and recently got a Merit in my ABRSM Grade 7 exam. I'm working towards doing Grade 8 in the spring."

*
Members*
Lorem Ipsum
Verne
Salamander
Aobaru
Dragon


----------



## octobr (Sep 11, 2009)

Uh... 

I've been playin pianos for a while. My teacher doesn't work with the grading system but I don't really give a crap. also i _never practice ever_ fff :|


----------



## Keltena (Sep 11, 2009)

Played piano for eight years, not playing that much now but still enjoy it. Yay?


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm Aobaru and I wish to join the club. I've been playing piano since I was 4, and recently graduated Alfred's Level 5. I'm working towards completing Grade 6, and I should be done by the end of the year.

:D


----------



## Dragon (Sep 12, 2009)

YAY

Clearly you know my username and I've just finished Alfred's level 6, been playing since I was four or five. I'm in the OCM/RCM (Ontario/Royal Conservatory of Music) level 7, and am working on exam pieces for my level 7 exam.

Haaa I never practice ever and have to memorize these four more songs that I've never looked at by Thursday crap yay :D

Also: I recorded this a while ago for a submission to something. 'S Love Solo by Dan Coates.

..Okay.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys, you're in!

At the moment, I'm trying to add some more challenging things to my repetoire to improve technique and technical ability for the Grade 8 exam, so I'm doing Liebestraume by Liszt.

Oh yeah, for all those people who are doing Grade 8 ABRSM this year, I'm doing Sonata in D Minor by Cimarosa, Finale in C Minor (3rd Mvt. from Sonata No.5) by Beethoven, and Alligator's Crawl by Fats Waller.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 14, 2009)

i'm dewgong. i've been playing since i was little, and i don't take lessons, so i don't have a grading system or any idea where i am, but i can play the piano.

i enjoy doing interpretations/covers of video game, anime, and songs from various bands i like.


----------



## ijy (Sep 15, 2009)

I would like to join the club and I have been playing nine years and I found this awesome twighlight princess piano book on e-bay and I am working on midnas lament and hyrule castle plus everythingelse my teacher has me playing and my keyboard stuff for my band.


----------



## Peter Shadeslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd like to join, please.

I've been playing for about nine years. I don't know what level I've achieved. I'm at an intermediate to advanced skill level, and I play for a church, a jazz band, and my own enjoyment... :}


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, playing jazz is epic win.

I'm currently trying to get better at improvisation, and thinking of starting up a jazz band with my friends (one plays bass, one plays sax, and the other plays drums, obviously I play piano).

Aside from that I'm trying to master this bloody Liszt. The middle section is insanely hard.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 17, 2009)

Eh, I'll join. Why not.

I'm self-taught and have been playing for a little over four years. I mostly don't play "classical" pieces (the only one I've really ever learnt was Moonlight Sonata) but I played with my school's jazz band last year and have been performing at open-mics for two years or so.

Surprisingly I'm kind of better at improvisation than rehearsed playing.

My "covers" channel: http://www.youtube.com/pumpkin0192
My "originals" channel: http://www.youtube.com/streetmagic192


----------



## PokeGhost (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello. I'd like to join this club.

I've been playing the piano since I was seven. Although I stopped taking lessons I still like the piano. My favorite thing to do is play pieces from video games (lame, I know). I especialy like the songs "Space Junk Galaxy" from Super Mario Galaxy, "Jolly Roger Bay" from Super Mario 64, and Route 101 and 104 from pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 26, 2009)

PokeGhost said:


> "Jolly Roger Bay" from Super Mario 64


No, totally not lame :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hkd3adjqDE


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, here's Rachmaninoff's Prelude in C# Minor. I know it has a few mistakes -- just ignore them for now, I'm going to record a better version tomorrow.


----------

